# Adding A New Eheim to a planted tank



## dnfinit1 (Feb 22, 2005)

ALL

I have an established 75 gal planted tank with live plants and fish....CSL 4x65 power compact lighting
Eheim 2215
Well I am wanting to add a Eheim 2217 to the system so I can take the 2215 off
One major concern is going to be the ammonia/nitrate spike that might occur with adding the 2217

Here is my plan
1) Take half of the efimech and other biological filtration from the 2215 and mix it in with the new in the 2217
2) Take some of the new efimech and other biological from the 2215 and put in the 2217
3) Add a few more plants to help off set the anticipated spike
4) Monitor my ammonia and nitrate
5) Do a 10% water change

Is there anything else anyone can think of that I have missed

Thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like a well laid out plan. As you know, the plants will help immensely. What type of planted tank? Iron aquascaper, biotype or just what looks good to you? Plant list please.


----------

